# Snowmobile Deaths in 2019-20



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2019-2020_Michigan_Snowmobile_Fatality_summary_674461_7.pdf

This was updated on 3-13-20

L & O


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Always something to keep in mind.


----------

